# 01377898488: Neuer Betrugsversuch mit SMS-Nachricht



## sascha (28 Dezember 2013)

*01377898488 dringend anrufen? Besser nicht. Mit betrügerischen SMS versuchen unbekannte Täter derzeit, Handybesitzer zum Anruf einer teuren Nummer zu bewegen. Viel Erfolg dürfte der Trick allerdings nicht haben.*

*http://www.computerbetrug.de/2013/12/01377898488-neuer-betrugsversuch-mit-sms-nachricht-8092*


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Dezember 2013)

Stimmt die Zuordnung noch? 789 = ID Net? Oder wie heißt diese Ex-Freenet-Firma heute?


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Dezember 2013)

@mods: bitte zusammen tackern...

(0)137 789 zugeteilt mr. next id GmbH


----------



## Nanni (28 Dezember 2013)

Schaut mal hier:

http://www.anruf-info.de/01377898488

Und es gibt weitere Nummern

01377894242     
01377898055     
01377898424      
01377898434      
01377898488      
01377898499


----------



## sascha (28 Dezember 2013)

Aber interessant, ganz nach dem alten Schema, inklusive des Zeitpunkts zwischen den Tagen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Dezember 2013)

> Der Angeschuldigte T… hat dieses sogar ausdrücklich zum Ausdruck gebracht, indem er gegenüber dem Zeugen A… erklärt hat, es gebe Phasen im Jahr, in denen die Leute bereit seien, auf Botschaften zu reagieren, nämlich (wie vorliegend) zu Weihnachten oder zum Jahreswechsel (Bd. IX Bl. 8).


http://www.rechtsprechung.niedersac...112010&st=null&showdoccase=1&paramfromHL=true


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Dezember 2013)

Toifl nochmal! Die Weihnachtspinger sind wieder da!


----------



## johinos (29 Dezember 2013)

Ist jemand namentlich bekannt, der eine solche SMS erhalten hat?


----------



## dvill (29 Dezember 2013)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/MABEZ


> 01377: 1,00 € pro Anruf


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2013)

ob die Absendernummer echt ist?


> vorsicht von 015207660721 soll 01377898488 anrufen


relativ ähnliche Nummern wurden im Oktober wegen spam gesperrt


> 15207679206, 15207679314, 15207679893,
> 15207680260, 15207680458, 15207683533


vermutlich sind das VoIP-Nummern - aber vielleicht könnte man doch irgendwas rausbekommen.


----------



## dvill (29 Dezember 2013)

http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/webwe...fia-versteckt-sich-hinter-Prepaid-Karten.html


> Telefon-Mafia versteckt sich hinter Prepaid-Karten


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2013)

> Nach Angaben des Bundesjustizministeriums werden zwei von drei Ermittlungsverfahren zu unerlaubten Anrufen eingestellt.
> Der Grund: Die Täter ließen sich nicht ermitteln.


Und die Erwischten kriegen milde Strafen. Das ist politisch geduldet, wenn nicht gar gewollt.


----------



## dvill (29 Dezember 2013)

Da sind wohl reichlich Betrügernummern unterwegs:

https://www.google.de/search?q=0137...in+Guthaben+grad"&rls=org.mozilla:de:official


----------



## dvill (29 Dezember 2013)

Futter für Google (ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit):

01377894242
01377898414
01377898424
01377898434
01377898453
01377898455
01377898477
01377898488


----------



## Nanni (29 Dezember 2013)

Die ...473 fehlt noch, ach, und die ...466
Und grad ganz "frisch" auf anruf-info.com 01377898494


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2013)

Na, jedenfalls läuft "auf verschiedenen Ebenen" bereits die Gegenmaßnahmenmaschinerie. Ab morgen gibt's mit Sicherheit Neuigkeiten. Wie würde man in Cardiff sagen? _Bydd rhaid i ni ladd amser cyn i'r trên ddod. Grüße an den lieben A _


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Dezember 2013)

Offenbar läuft die Masche bereits seit November, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen:
http://www.anruf-info.de/01377894242

Offenbar gab es aber bei der BnetzA keine bzw. zu wenige Beschwerden.


----------



## tommy tulpe (31 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
die Nummern 01377891909
und 01377891919 gehören auch dazu.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Dezember 2013)

Gab es etwa von mr. NextID Abzocknummern mit Jahresendrabatt  um den dümmsten Bauern die letzten großen Kartoffeln zu klauen? Pfui Toifl, M.S., pfui pfui pfui.


----------



## Nanni (31 Dezember 2013)

Und noch so eine perfide Masche, die über mr. NextId abgerechnet wird. Man wird angerufen von der 85555, es kommt kein Gespräch zustande, aber trotzdem soll man bezahlen. Und das nicht zu knapp.
http://www.anruf-info.de/85555


----------



## Reducal (31 Dezember 2013)

Nanni schrieb:


> Man wird angerufen von der 85555, es kommt kein Gespräch zustande, aber trotzdem soll man bezahlen.


Allein hier zu lamentieren ist nicht zielführend. Beschwerde reicht man hier bei der BNetzA als zuständiger Behörde ein, unter Ping-Anruf:


http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cln...hwerdeeinreichen-node.html#doc269026bodyText5

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cln...mernmissbrauch/rufnummernmissbrauch-node.html

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cln...erdeeinreichen/beschwerdeeinreichen-node.html


----------

